# RED Rear Derailleur - Lower Jockey Wheel wear



## timaplin (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey all, 

I was just wondering if anyone else has had issues with the lower jockey wheel wearing out on their RED rear derailleur. I've been running the set-up now for about 8-9 months, and do like the group. 
It seems to be worse running on the smaller cogs, but basically the chain seems to sit slightly off and across the jockey wheel rather than spinning smoothly around it. It doesn't seem to hinder performance greatly, but it's an annoying problem, and I'm not sure what's causing it. 
Could it indeed be wear, through less than 10,000 kms? or is there something more sinister going on within my derailleur?
Any ideas, and/or advice would be very much appreciated.
Thank you,

Tim


----------



## cosmo333 (Oct 5, 2005)

the lower is directional, might want to make sure it's on correctly.


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

Mine's been on for a year, over 5000 miles. Looks brand new.

Is your derailleur hanger bent? That could make a difference with how the derailleur tracks across your cassette.


----------



## timaplin (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the replies guys.
It's travelling in the direction it's supposed to. The derailleur hanger is also as straight as a dye. It's mystefied me, as beeing the lower wheel, it's only a guide pulley, there should be only limited forces on the wheel itself, and I have no idea why it's worn so badly.
Should the chain track straight along the jockey wheel even without teeth, indicating a problem elsewhere in the derailleur. Or does the jockey wheel use the teeth to hold the chain centred along it's travel?
I've posted a picture to try and show what I'm talking about with the wear. The chain just doesn't seem to fit on the jockey wheel tightly enough.
View attachment 166672


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

It wouldn't hurt to clean all the crud off your chain & rear d. All thats doing is grinding it away.


----------



## cosmo333 (Oct 5, 2005)

now I understand your original post. The lower pulley has shaped teeth when new, the upper doesn't. The shaping gives the impression of the chain not sitting straight when viewed from above. 

For the kms you reference the pulley in the photo doesn't look worn but having all that gunk (and the sand stuck in the gunk) will wear them.


----------

